

Your best passive income? (2015) - ericthegoodking

Previous posts<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=6661536<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=4639271<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=7094402<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=8107588<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=8246255
======
lemcoe9
I'll answer this, even though I think it's just karma-bait.

My best passive income is a piece of software I made in one week that
processed payments for school events (field trips, clubs, etc). I've made over
$120,000 in two years with it.

~~~
HarryN
Great job! What made you make it in the first place? Did you know there was a
need for it?

------
mtmail
There is also "Your best passive income? (2015 Edition)" from 30 days ago
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8822151](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8822151)

------
neostim
[http://www.rippedrecipes.com](http://www.rippedrecipes.com) My cousin and I
started this site a couple years ago, revenue is steady around $250/month, we
get on average 4,600 unique hits/day ... reading other people's revenues I
feel like we could do better with the traffic we get, so if anyone has any
comments or thoughts, they're more then welcome!

~~~
taphangum
Check out this interview on Mixergy: [http://mixergy.com/interviews/lindsay-
ostrom-pinch-of-yum-in...](http://mixergy.com/interviews/lindsay-ostrom-pinch-
of-yum-interview/)

You can pretty much follow what she did step by step (she lays it out pretty
much). Her blog does about $20k/month.

------
fuj
For God's sake, these sort of threads pop up every week. No one has a magical
formula that you can just copy. There are thousands of ideas in the other 200
threads about passive income. Please just stop... really.. stop.

~~~
markyc
actually I'm always very inspired by what people are working on, and these
type of threads are one of the few reasons i still come to hn regularly.

so please, by all means keep sharing. if others don't find it useful they can
just ignore these threads

------
JohnLen
Perhaps you can share yours so that we can emulate your success if any.

------
socialight
I have a cellphone site I bought from flippa for 4k that generates from
$400-$1000 every month.

Tried buying other sites but they were all duds. This one has made over 25k
since I bought it.

------
wanliqun
I build a website ([http://www.iprank.tv](http://www.iprank.tv)), a hub for
fresh and funny pranks, which makes me about $1k per month.

------
asafdav2
[http://www.interviewbits.com](http://www.interviewbits.com) \- a blog
dedicated to job interview questions and solutions

------
mattwritescode
Another one of these posts. Seriously!

